# Chat > Ερωτήσεις >  Τυπικός Εξοπλισμός??

## gkapog

Μπορουν κάποιοι χρήστες να στείλουν τον εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιούν και ποια τα προβλήματα που έχουν αν έχουν, ώστε να μην πάθουμε τα ίδια?? Με ενδιαφέρει Access point και οχι ασύρματη PCI κάρτα. Το FAQ καλό είναι αλλά βλέπω ότι υπάρχουν προβλήματα σε κάποια AP. Αυτό θα βοηθήσει στην σωστή επιλογή του εξοπλισμού και στην οικονομία χρόνου από το ψάξιμο στο διαδίκτυο με τις ώρες.  ::

----------


## dti

Απροβλημάτιστα σαν access points είναι τα cisco, smartbridges, orinoco, intel.
Αν όμως προσπαθήσεις να τα κάνεις να παίξουν σαν client τότε είτε δεν παίζουν καθόλου ή παρουσιάζουν προβλήματα ασυμβατότητας.
Τα παραπάνω όμως ανήκουν περισσότερο στην κατηγορία "enterprise" και όχι στην κατηγορία soho όπου κυριαρχούν άλλα πολύ δημοφιλή ap's όπως τα 900+ της dlink, τα WAP11 της Linksys, καθώς και διάφορα άλλα από SMC, Netgear, Planet κλπ.

Οτι πληρώσεις, παίρνεις όμως.

Από τα πιο νέα μοντέλα που υποστηρίζουν 802.11g, πολύ καλή επιλογή φαίνεται να είναι το Linksys wrt54g που επιδέχεται διάφορες χακιές και φαίνεται να μπορεί να προσφέρει πολύ περισσότερα από αυτά που διαφημίζονται.

----------


## pxatzis

> στην κατηγορία soho όπου κυριαρχούν άλλα πολύ δημοφιλή ap's όπως τα 900+ της dlink, τα WAP11 της Linksys, καθώς και διάφορα άλλα από SMC, Netgear, Planet κλπ..


Mias pou ta aneferes, ti gnomi exete gia SMC kai Planet , ta exei to Diastron sti N.Kiffisia

----------


## dti

Κλώνοι της D-link με πολύ φτωχότερο software τα SMC, κάπως πιο πλούσια τα Planet.

----------


## gkapog

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις αλλα θα ήθελα περισσότερες πληροφορίες, όλου του υλικού. Τι κεραία χρησιμοποιήται και οτι αλλο αίναι απαραίτητο. Ενδιαφέρομαι να στήσω ένα κόμβο βάζοντας ένα AP over ethernet.

----------


## papashark

Οπως θα πρόσεξες από το Quick Start κάθε περίπτωση είναι διαφορετική.

Η κλασσική διάταξη για ένα ΑΡ είναι μία sector κεραία ή μία grid (ανάλογα την τοποθεσία, θόρυβο, επιθυμητή κάλυψη κλπ, με τις sector να πρωτιμούνται έναντι των omni) ή και flat panel (για περιορισμένες εγκαταστάσεις), και από κάτω όσο πιο κοντά γίνετε το ΑΡ.

----------


## Capvar

Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για ΑΡ με 4-5 το πολύ άτομα , δηλ να τους προσφέρεις σύνδεση στη χειρότερη 1 MBps αναλογικά... τότε ένα D-Link 900+ σου κάνει... το έχω δουλέψει αποτελεσματικά σε κοντινές - μακρινές αποστάσεις, ΠΑΝΤΑ με οπτική επαφή και έχω καλύψει αποστάσεις 400-9.000 μ με ταχύτητες από 8 MBps... Με κατευθυντικές κεραίες 14-17db...
Στο προτείνω ανεπιφύλακτα για να καλύψεις περιοχή ακτίνας 1,5 χλμ...
(Θα χρειαστεί εγχείρηση πιθανότατα αν είναι rev c)

----------


## papashark

Capvar, σε λίγο καιρό με το θόρυβο που υπάρχει παντού, τα 900+ θα κάνουν backbone μπάνιο - γραφείο για να έχουμε σύνδεση και από το WC....

gkapog,

Εάν είσαι αθήνα τότε η συμβουλή μου είναι η παρακάτω :

AP : *Cisco 340/350* ή το καινούργιο linksys WRT54G (_για λινκς μέχρι χιλιόμετρο_)
Κεραία *sector* κατά πρωτίμηση (http://www.lamos.com)
*Ισχύς στο 0* (_οπότε συνολικά να φτάσει τα 12_)

Clients : *Cisco PCI 340/350*(_για win/linux_) *Netgear/Senao/Engenious PCI*_](linux only_)
Κεραία : *δορυφορικό πιάτο 80 πόντους* και feeder γραμμικής πόλωσης (http://www.wirelesslan.gr)
*Ισχύς στο 0*, (_θα ανέβει αρκετά και θα φτάσει ή και θα περάσει τα 20db_)
Καλώδια LMR400,WBC400, Aircom+, Heliax 2000 (για πάνω από 15 μέτρα καλώδιο βάλε 1 μέτρο πιάτο).

Μέγιστη απόσταση :
*ΑΡ-Client εώς 2 χιλιόμετρα*.
*Ad-hoc εώς 4 χιλιόμετρα* (_client με client_)

Αυτήν την διάταξη λέω να την κάνουμε κανόνα για όποιον μπαίνει στο awmn από εδώ και μπρος.

----------


## Capvar

> Capvar, σε λίγο καιρό με το θόρυβο που υπάρχει παντού, τα 900+ θα κάνουν backbone μπάνιο - γραφείο για να έχουμε σύνδεση και από το WC....


Δεν καταλαβαίνω... ο θόρυβος επηρεάζει αποκλειστικά τα 900+?




> Μέγιστη απόσταση :
> *ΑΡ-Client εώς 2 χιλιόμετρα*.
> *Ad-hoc εώς 4 χιλιόμετρα* (_client με client_)
> 
> Αυτήν την διάταξη λέω να την κάνουμε κανόνα για όποιον μπαίνει στο awmn από εδώ και μπρος.


Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα... αλλά τι θα λέμε σε αυτούς που το μόνο ΑΡ που βλέπουν απέχει 5χλμ μακρια;

----------


## papashark

Ότι τους λέγαμε και όταν δεν υπήρχε ΑΡ καθόλου, να κάνουν υπομονή, άσε που και να το βλέπουν όπως πάμε, σε 6 μήνες 1 χρόνο το πολύ δεν θα κάνουν λινκ στα 5 χιλιόμετρα σε ομνι/σέκτορ.......

Το 900+ έχει χειρότερο διαχωρισμό σήματος από θόρυβο από ένα Cisco αφενός και αφετέρου το Cisco θέλει 5-6db λιγότερα για να δουλέψει.

Η διαφορά τιμής τους είναι τρίχες, περί τα 40-50 ευρώ....

Και με το cisco το βάζεις και το ξεχνάς, ενώ όπως λέει και ο ΜΑuVE, άμα βάλεις 900+ ασχολήσε μαζί του 2-3 φορές την ημέρα, δεν παίρνεις σκύλο καλύτερα .......

----------


## Achille

> Capvar, σε λίγο καιρό με το θόρυβο που υπάρχει παντού, τα 900+ θα κάνουν backbone μπάνιο - γραφείο για να έχουμε σύνδεση και από το WC....
> 
> gkapog,
> 
> Εάν είσαι αθήνα τότε η συμβουλή μου είναι η παρακάτω :
> 
> AP : *Cisco 340/350* ή το καινούργιο linksys WRT54G (_για λινκς μέχρι χιλιόμετρο_)
> Κεραία *sector* κατά πρωτίμηση (http://www.lamos.com)
> *Ισχύς στο 0* (_οπότε συνολικά να φτάσει τα 12_)
> ...


Good job. Ας τα βάλει και κάποιος σαν προτεινόμενο εξοπλισμό στο FAQ και το wiki.

----------


## ggeorgan

Υπάρχουν και Ολυμπιακοί που παίζουν μπάλλα (βλ. papashark) όταν, μάλιστα χάσουν και μερικά κιλά (βλ. πάλι papashark), αν και το αίμα νερό δεν γίνεται. Ας αποκαλύψει ο ίδιος ο papashark την Παναθηναϊκή κληρονομιά του. Όσοι καταγόμεθα από τον Πειραιά («είχε καλό κόσμο ο Πειραιεύς», λέει η μάνα μου), γνωρίζουμε για την ακριτική, αλύτρωτη Παναθηναϊκή μειονότητα της περιοχής και για την κατάφωρη αδικία που περιέχει η κραυγή : « ... ο θρύλος κι ο Πειραιάς».
Στα σοβαρά τώρα, ο πρότυπος κόμβος είναι αίτημα του ασυρμάτου δικτύου που χρόνιζε. Πιστεύω ότι πρέπει να δημοσιευθεί και στα Αγγλικά και να κυκλοφορήσει και στα υπόλοιπα ασύρματα δίκτυα ανά τον κόσμο γιατί είναι αποτέλεσμα πείρας, δοκιμών σε πολύ επιθετικό αστικό περιβάλλον και όχι φημολογίας.
Να τονίσουμε ότι η σύνθεση του προτύπου κόμβου είναι σωστή για τον κάθε χρήστη ξεχωριστά, πρώτα, και για το σύνολο των χρηστών, ύστερα. Πρόκειται, δε, για λύση με προοπτική σε βάθος χρόνου.
Μας λείπει ακόμα ο πρότυπος κόμβος με πολλαπλά interfaces και redundancy, αλλά πού θα πάει ... ;

----------


## gkapog

Ευχαριστώ για τισ πληροφορίες. Θέλω να βάλω το AP στη ταράτσα κοντά στην κεραία και να συνδέσω με UTP καλώδιο με PC η cisco router . Χρειάζομαι τίποτα άλλο? Ενα σχεδιάγραμμα θα ήταν καλό!!!!

----------


## Capvar

> Η διαφορά τιμής τους είναι τρίχες, περί τα 40-50 ευρώ....
> 
> Και με το cisco το βάζεις και το ξεχνάς, ενώ όπως λέει και ο ΜΑuVE, άμα βάλεις 900+ ασχολήσε μαζί του 2-3 φορές την ημέρα, δεν παίρνεις σκύλο καλύτερα .......


Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις 900+ ή αναπαράγεις αυτά που λέει ο Mauve, αλλά επειδή τυγχάνει να έχω το 900+, ξέρω ότι δουλεύει πολύ καλά σε client mode σε μακρινές αποστάσεις, (Link Αιγάλεω - Μοσχάτο) σε πλαϊνό λοβό 17αρας, (Link - Αιγάλεω - Περισσός) με zero
Επίσης ξέρω ότι σε κοντινές αποστάσεις με οπτική επαφή,παίζει πολύ καλύτερα από οποιοδήποτε cisco αφού πετυχαίνει 20%+ μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα σταθερή και απροβλημάτιστη... και τέλος το έχω 1 μήνα στην ταράτσα χωρίς να το αγγίξω και δουλεύει από 6-8 MBps...
Σε σύγκριση με ένα cisco που είναι αυστηρά και μόνο ΑΡ με μέγιστη ταχύτητα 5.5 MBps είναι 40-50 ευρώ φθηνότερο, αλλά και σαν client παίζει και σαν repeater και πάνω από 5.5 MBps.... 
Με λίγα λόγια δεν είναι ανάγκη να λέμε ότι ιδανικό είναι να δώσει κάποιος "τα λεφτά" για να κάνει κόμβο... Να ξεκαθαρίζουμε: Κοντά και με οπτική επαφή; Βάλε D-Link κάνει τη δουλειά του... Προβληματική θέση, απομακρυσμένο σημείο...? Δοκίμασε τις ακριβές λύσεις για να έχεις καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα...

----------


## Achille

Έστω ότι συμφωνούμε ότι τα Dlink έχουν την ίδια αξιοπιστία με τα Cisco. Συνεχίζουν όμως να έχουν το πρόβλημα της αυξημένης ισχύος.

Επομένως για client και backbone πρέπει να θεωρούνται λύσεις ανάγκης, και όχι προτεινόμενες λύσεις.

Για AP μπορούν να είναι εντός νομίμων ορίων, ένα Cisco όμως ρυθμισμένο χαμηλότερα από τα νόμιμα όρια δημιουργεί σαφώς μικρότερο θόρυβο.

----------


## Capvar

Σε καμία περίπτωση δε συγκρίνω την αξιοπιστία D-Link/Cisco, αλλά για φθηνή λύση ας είναι προτεινόμενη...
Τα 10db με καλώδιο κλπ βγάζουν και 15αρα και 17αρα grid...

----------


## papashark

> ... Να ξεκαθαρίζουμε: Κοντά και με οπτική επαφή; Βάλε D-Link κάνει τη δουλειά του... Προβληματική θέση, απομακρυσμένο σημείο...? Δοκίμασε τις ακριβές λύσεις για να έχεις καλύτερο αποτέλεσμα...


Όντως να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε

Θες να δουλέψει σήμερα μόνο και να μην ξέρεις τι θα σου ξημερώσει αύριο ?

Δεν σε ενδιαφέρουν οι υπόλοιποι τι θα κάνουν από τις παρεμβολές σου ?

Είσαι τυχερός και δεν έχεις θόρυβο στην περιοχή σου ακόμα ?

Βάλε 900+ και 17αρα Στέλλα....

Για όλα τα άλλα πρωτίμησε δοκιμασμένες και αξιόπιστες λύσεις.....



_Capvar μόλις με πρόσβαλες με τον χειρότερο τρόπο εδώ μέσα, χειρότερα και από αυτά που μου σέρνει ο Jason, δεν θα κάτσω να το συζητήσω όμως, εάν αυτή είναι η θέση σου για μένα δικαίωμα σου, το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι λυπάμαι......._

----------


## Achille

Συμφωνώ με τον Πάνο ότι Dlink + Stella είναι η λύση για όσους ψάχνουν κάτι να δουλέψει στα γρήγορα, και αδιαφορούν για τις συνέπειες που προκαλούν.

Ειδικά για τις κεραίες, η διαφορά κόστους σε σχέση με το πιάτο είναι αμελητέα, και το κέρδος πολλαπλό. Το μόνο που δικαιολογεί τη χρήση grid αντί για πιάτο, είναι πιθανή αδυναμία στήριξης. Και πάλι η Stella είναι η χειρότερη επιλογή σε grid. Οι Andrews κυρίως, και δευτερευόντως οι Pacific Wireless είναι πολύ καλύτερες επιλογές.

Για τα Dlinks θα πάω πάσο για χρήση σε πελάτες που δεν μπορούν να βάλουν εσωτερικές κάρτες λόγω απόστασης, μιας και δεν έχω να προτείνω κάτι το ίδιο εύχρηστο σε ανάλογο κόστος. Σε backbone κόμβους όμως, υπάρχουν λύσεις με εσωτερικές κάρτες ή εξωτερικα bridges της Cisco και πρέπει να τις προτιμήσουμε.

Αν θέλουμε να συνεχίσουμε να έχουμε δίκτυο για καιρό ακόμα...

----------


## ggeorgan

Επί της διαδικασίας, δεν είναι κακό να επαναλαμβάνει κανείς τις απόψεις άλλου, είτε για να τις επιδοκιμάσει, είτε για να τις αντικρούσει. Άσε που, αν το ψάξεις, δεν επανέλαβε ο papashark απόψεις του MAuVE. Οπότε, το μόνο προσβλητικό στοιχείο στην θέση του Capvar θα ήταν να καταλογίσει στον papashark ότι εκφράζει απόψεις για υλικό που δεν έχει. Αυτό, είναι, όντως, ανακριβές διότι ο papashark έχει δουλέψει με το συγκεκριμένο υλικό, οπότε ό,τι έγραψε το έγραψε εκ πικράς (πικροτάτης για να ακριβολογούμε) πείρας. Συνεπώς, εκτιμώ ότι ο Capvar θα θελήσει να βάλει τα πράγματα στην θέση τους, επί της διαδικασίας, πάντοτε.
Επί της ουσίας, υπάρχουν πλέον πολλά στοιχεία στηριγμένα σε πραγματική εμπειρία που συνηγορούν στην υιοθέτηση πιό σφικτής τοπολογίας για το ασύρματο δίκτυο :
1. Τεκμηριωμένη άνοδος της στάθμης θορύβου κατά τόπους.
2. Παρεμβολές λόγω μη επαρκώς κατευθυντικών ζεύξεων (πλάγιοι λοβοί).
3. Αλλαγή τοπολογίας στο ασύρματο δίκτυο Πατρών.
4. Πτώση τιμών των πρώην ακριβών υλικών.
5. Μεγαλύτερη πυκνότητα κόμβων.
Το συμπέρασμα είναι ότι, για λόγους, πρωτίστως, συμφέροντος του καθενός μας χωριστά, είναι συμφερώτερο να προτιμήσουμε την ανώτερη ποιοτικά λύση. Το όφελος για το σύνολο θα προκύψει επικουρικώς και σε βάθος χρόνου.
Ας μη ξεχνάμε, τέλος, ότι το ασύρματο δίκτυο έχει σκοπό, πέρα από την ταχεία ανάπτυξη, και την ορθολογική εκμετάλλευση της ζώνης συχνοτήτων, οπότε δεν μπορεί παρά να υποστηρίζει κάθε πρωτοβουλία που περιορίζει την ρύπανση της ζώνης αυτής.

----------


## Capvar

Για να μην εξελιχθεί το συγκεκριμένο θέμα σε μία από τις γνωστές off-topic, flame συζητήσεις, εξήγησα και ζήτησα με pm από τον Πάνο να διορθώσει το κομμάτι που αναφέρεται προσωπικά σε εμένα... Ίσως να μην πρόλαβε να το κάνει και να άρχισε να εξελίσσεται το συγκεκριμένο θέμα...
Θέλω να πώ ότι σε καμία περίπτωση δεν αμφισβητώ ότι ο Πάνος έχει ή είχε 900+. Εγώ μια απλή ερώτηση έκανα (Δεν ξέρω αν έχεις.... είπα δεν είπα: Και τι ξέρεις εσύ από 900+ αφού δεν έχεις...)
Τον Πάνο τον γνωρίζω από κοντά και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν θα ήθελα να επιτεθώ σε αυτόν προσωπικά και μάλιστα δε δημόσια... Υποθέτω ότι ήταν απλάμια παρανόηση αυτών που έγραψα και τίποτα παραπάνω...

Ότι λέω επι D-Link, το λέω εκ πείρας και με προσωπική δοκιμή και εμπειρία σε 4 900+, μιας 650 και 4 520+ καρτών.... Ξέρω και λέω τα μειονεκτήματα και τα πλεονεκτήματά τους σαν δική μου άποψη και εμπειρία, όπως τη λέει ο καθένας εδώ μέσα. Στο τέλος αυτός που θα θέλει να αγοράσει εξοπλισμό, διαβάζοντας τις εμπειρίες μας θα κρίνει και θα αγοράσει αυτό που πιστεύει ότι του ταιριάζει...

Αν γίνεται να σβηστούν - μεταφερθούν τα off topic θα ήταν καλό  ::

----------


## papashark

Καλησπέρα, εν τάχει θα γράψω δυο λόγια, αύριο θα μετακινήσω τα περισσότερα.

0) Το ΡΜ σου το πήρα το μεσημέρι και το διάβασα σχεδόν αμέσως. Όμως, δεν πρόκειται να συζητήσω τίποτα παραπάνω επί προσωπικού, ό,τι είπα το 'πα και δεν έχω καμμία διάθεση να αναλύσω ή να δικαιολογήσω προσωπικά θέματα. Εδώ μέσα η αντιπαράθεση για τον εγωισμό μας πρέπει να είναι το τελευταίο πράγμα, προτιμώ να συζητήσω επί της ουσίας και για το δάσος και όχι για το δέντρο, τις μεθόδους και τα προσωπικά. Για μένα το θέμα είχε τελειώσει απλά αναφέροντας το γεγονός και όχι αναλύοντάς το.

Επί του θέματος τώρα, η μέχρι τώρα συνολική εμπειρία έχει δείξει τα εξής :

1) Ο θόρυβος στο λεκανοπέδιο αυξάνει γεωμετρικά, σε κάποιες περιοχές το πρόβλημα είναι ήδη έντονο, ενώ σε κάποιες άλλες ακόμα δεν έχει παρουσιαστεί.

2) Οι κεραίες τύπου grid έχουν κακό f/b ratio, και μεγάλους πλαϊνούς λοβούς σε σύγκριση με τα δορυφορικά πιάτα. Αυτό αναλύεται με την χρήση των grid σε δύο παράγοντες, πρώτον *μολύνουμε* την περιοχή με θόρυβο και δεύτερον *επηρεαζόμαστε* περισσότερο από τον θόρυβο.

3) Έχει αποδειχθεί ότι σημαντικότερο είναι η καλή λήψη για να γίνει ένα καλό και μακρινό link παρά η ισχύς εξόδου. Αυτό αναλύεται σε δύο παράγοντες, πρώτον κάρτες με *μεγάλη ευαισθησία εισόδου*, και δεύτερον κεραίες με *μεγάλη ενίσχυση του σήματος* και περισσότερη *επιλεκτικότητα του σήματος* από τον κύριο λοβό έναντι των υπολοίπων.

4) Η παρουσία θορύβου επιτάσσει την χρησιμοποίηση καρτών που κάνουν καλύτερο handling και διαχωρισμό του επιθυμητού σήματος από τον θόρυβο.

5) Όσο περισσότερο εκπέμπουμε, τόσο περισσότερο ενισχύουμε τους πλαϊνούς λοβούς και τόσο περισσότερο θορυβούμε.

6) Τα περισσότερα λινκς εκπέμπουν λειτουργούν με πολύ περισσότερη ισχύ από ότι χρειάζεται.

7) Τα υλικά για τα WiFi έχουν φθηνήνει και έχουν γίνει πιο ευκολοπροσβάσιμα στον μέσο καταναλωτή, καθώς και το WiFi γενικότερα έχει γίνει ευρέως γνωστό. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα υπάρξει μία εκρηκτική ανάπτυξη τους προσεχείς μήνες. Επακόλουθο της ανάπτυξης είναι ο θόρυβος. (Θα σας δείξω σε άλλο πόστ πείραμα που έκανα στην Βούλα με εκπομπή στο ίδιο κανάλι διαφορετικών ΑΡ)

 ::  Λινκς που κάποτε έπαιζαν σε νόμιμη ισχύ, τώρα πια απλά δεν παίζουν.....

Συνοψίζοντας τα παραπάνω κατέληξα στην ανάγκη χρήσης των παρακάτω :

α) Δορυφορικά πιάτα με feeders, κοινώς κεραίες με πολύ καλό fb ratio, μικρούς πλαϊνούς λοβούς, υψηλή κατευθυντικότητα, πολλά db σε χαμηλή τιμή. Εκπέμπουν το λιγότερο θόρυβο από ότι χρησιμοποιούμε μέχρι σήμερα.

β) Κάρτες με ρύθμιση ισχύος εξόδου στα 0db ή και χαμηλότερα εάν βρούμε σε κάποια στιγμή. Προς το παρόν αυτές είναι μόνο οι cisco και οι prism chiset based (κάτω από Linux μόνο)

γ) Κάρτες με υψηλή ευαισθησία εισόδου. Προς το παρόν με -85 ή και καλύτερα, μόνο οι cisco και οι prism chiset based, ακολουθούν οι orinoco-lucent & clones, και χειρότερες είναι αυτές που είναι βασισμένες σε TI και Atheros chipset.

δ) Κάρτες με υψηλό διαχωρισμό σήματος από θόρυβο, εδώ υπερτερούν οι cisco (το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα των PCI prism chiset based είναι ότι απαιτούν λιγότερους πόρους από την CPU, οπότε είναι ιδανικότερες για Linux routers).

Έτσι τα συμπεράσματα είναι εύκολα :

ι) Υπάρχει ανάγκη για άμεσες κινήσεις, προκειμένου να μην ανέβει πολύ ο θόρυβος στις καθαρές περιοχές, αλλά και καλού εξοπλισμού για να δουλέψουμε στις "θορυβώδεις" περιοχές.

ιι) Προτείνουμε στα νέα μέλη αποκλειστικά τις δύο προαναφερθείσες κάρτες με πιάτα, ανεξαρτήτως απόστασης. Ξεχνάμε stella, cantenna, και λύσεις χωρίς κεραία (προπάντων)

ιιι) Προσπαθούμε να αντικαταστήσουμε τις υπάρχουσες εγκαταστάσεις με dlink και stella, με καλές κάρτες και πιάτα.


Θα μου πείτε ότι έτσι το κόστος ανεβαίνει και δεν θα μπορεί να παίξει ο κόσμος που δεν μπορεί να τα διαθέσει. Η απάντηση μου είναι ότι με φθηνό εξοπλισμό δεν θα μπορούν ούτως ή άλλως να παίξουν.

Θα μου πείτε ότι εμείς οι πρωτοπόροι ρίξαμε τόσα λεφτά στον υπάρχοντα εξοπλισμό, θα τον πετάξουμε ? Η απάντησή μου είναι ότι δυστυχώς σαν πρωτοπόροι χάσαμε, πειραματιστήκαμε, εξερευνήσαμε, και σήμερα γνωρίζουμε περισσότερο από χθες. Εάν θέλουμε να συνεχίζουμε να παίζουμε, πρέπει να αλλάξουμε τον εξοπλισμό μας πριν μείνουμε απ' έξω. Εγώ προσωπικά φέρω μεγάλο μέρος της ευθύνης, για την προτροπή μου στην εύκολη λύση, στις μικρές κεραίες για να μην περνάγαμε τα 20db, καθώς και γιατί πρωτοέφερα τις στέλλα από την Ιρλανδία. Χρωστάω μια μεγάλη συγγνώμη σε πολύ κόσμο, όμως δεν θα σώσω τον εγωισμό μου έναντι του δικτύου με το να με προστατέψω. Δηλώνω απλά ότι έσφαλα........

----------


## Achille

> (το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα των prism chiset based είναι ότι απαιτούν λιγότερους πόρους από την CPU, οπότε είναι ιδανικότερες για Linux routers).


Μια μικροδιόρθωση. Οι PCI Prism based κάρτες δεν είναι CPU intensive. *Οι PCMCIA, ακόμα και με τη χρήση PCI->Cardbus adapter είναι CPU intensive.*

Μια κάρτα δεν φέρνει την καταστροφή, δυο κάρτες είναι OK αν το μηχάνημα κάνει μόνο routing, από 3 και πάνω, ξεχάστε το. Για 3 κάρτες και πάνω, μόνο PCI Prism based (NetGear 311GA).

----------


## papashark

To διόρθωσα achille.

Ακόμα να πω ότι όσοι θα θέλουν να κάνουν πλήρη κόμβο, θα χρειαστούν ούτως ή άλλως πολλά interfaces και linux, οπότε θα πάνε για PCI με Prism based chipset.

Αυτοί που θα είναι απλοί clients και άντε να έχουν και δεύτερο interface αντέχουν να βάλουν cisco σε windows.

----------


## ggeorgan

Τελευταίο σημείο προβληματισμού είναι το τι κάνουμε για τις πολύ κοντινές ζεύξεις. Δεν έχει νόημα να βάλει κανείς 10 χωριστά πιάτα για 10 clients που έχει στο οικοδομικό του τετράγωνο και στα αμέσως 8 γειτονικά οικοδομικά τετράγωνα. Εδώ τι προτείνουμε ; Τι προτείνουμε και σε 'κείνον που θέλει να καλύψει τον ελέυθερο χώρο μπροστά του, πάρκο, πλατεία κλπ ;
Θα πρέπει να υπάρχει κατώτατο όριο αποστάσεως κάτω του οποίου δεν έχει νόημα η κατευθυντική ζεύξη. Πόσο, όμως, να είναι αυτό ; 1, 9, 25, 49 οικοδομικά τετράγωνα ; Ή, αντίθετα, 10, 30, 100 μέτρα ;

----------


## papashark

H κατευθυντική ζεύξη δεν έχει σχέση με την απόσταση όσο με τον σκοπό του λίνκ.

Δηλαδή, εάν εγώ θέλω να κάνω λινκ με τον φίλο μου στα 100 μέτρα ad hoc, εξακολουθεί να είναι προτιμώτερο να βάλουμε δύο πιάτα 80εκ. παρά οτιδήποτε άλλο. Το μόνο που μπορούμε να κάνουμε είναι να βάλουμε παραπάνω καλώδιο και να χάσουμε αρκετή ισχύ. Ομως ακόμα και χάνοντας 15 από τα 24db και κρατώντας 0db στην κάρτα (κοινώς έξοδος με 9db), στα 100 μέτρα το Link θα γίνει και θα είναι αθόρυβο.

Πάντως για ΑΡ, με όμνι 10db, 0db στον πομπό, 1db απώλεια καλωδίου (πχ 4 μέτρα lmr400 σε rpTNC χωρίς pigtail), και σε clients με πιάτα που βγάζουν καθαρά 20db (80εκ=24db-4db απώλειες ή 60εκ=21.5db), μπορούμε να έχουμε με κάρτες ευαισθησίας -84db, *μέχρι 1400 μέτρα*.

Ανεβάζοντας 5db το ΑΡ (η επόμενη ρύθμιση στα cisco), η απόσταση γίνεται*2500 μέτρα*. Είναι όμως καλύτερο αντί να αυξήσουμε τα 5db στο ΑΡ, να βάλουμε πιο μεγάλα πιάτα στους μακρινούς clients, έτσι ένας client με πιάτο 1μ έχει 26db από το πιάτο, βγάλε 2db μόνο απώλειες (το PC θα είναι πίσω από το πιάτο, έτσι κι αλλιώς σε ιστό πάνω από 2 μέτρα πιάτο 1μ δεν βάζεις), άρα 24 καθαρά (και σε εκπομπή και σε λήψη) έχουμε *2200 μέτρα* με ακόμα πιο οικολογική εκπομπή καθότι το 1μ πιάτο είναι φοβερά κατευθυντικό.

Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις η ακτινοβολούμενη ενέργεια είναι ελάχιστη, 9 db μοναχά από το ΑΡ, και οι clients με δέσμες 2-3 μοιρών θορυβούν απειροελάχιστα.

Για την κάλυψη πλατείας, υπάρχει το πλεονέκτημα ότι μπορείς να βγάζεις στο σύνολο 20db με κεραία 12db, απώλειες 1 και 10-11 από τον πομπό) και να καλύψεις όλη την πλατεία. Η κεραία θα πρέπει να κοιτάει προς τα κάτω και να έχει πλάτη κτίρια. Έτσι προστατεύεσαι και από παρεμβολές, αλλά και τα κτίρια σε προστατεύουν από το να θορυβείς γύρω σου.

Παράδειγμα ήταν η μέτρηση που κάναμε παρέα στο Σύνταγμα πάνω από την κεντρική είσοδο του μετρό. Θόρυβος ελάχιστος, μόνο ένα ad hoc πιάσαμε.... Εάν ανεβαίναμε σε ταράτσα θα γινόταν της πόπης.....

----------


## ggeorgan

Πολύ ωραία και διευκρινιστικά όλα αυτά. Το εύρημα για τις πλατείες και τους ανοικτούς χώρους μπορεί να γενικευθεί με την σύσταση να καλύπτονται αυτοί από πομπούς/δέκτες τοποθετημένους χαμηλά, κάτω από το ραντάρ που λέγαμε στην αεροπορία, για ν' αφήσουμε τον χώρο ψηλότερα για υπερτοπικές ζεύξεις. Θα θυμάσαι, βέβαια, ότι σε αντίστοιχο συμπέρασμα είχαμε καταλήξει και πριν από ενάμισυ έτος στην πρώτη, πρώτη συνάντησή μας στην λέσχη αιωροπτερισμού !
Δυο παρατηρήσεις :
1. Πότε θα έλθεις, ελπίζω και με την βοήθεια τεχνικών, ν'ανεβούμε στην ταράτσα. Νομίζω, από δύο ελέγχους που έχω ήδη κάνει ότι δεν θα βρούμε πολλή ακτινοβολία ούτε εκεί. Μιλάμε για το Σύνταγμα !
2. Οι κεραίες omni (και φυσικά και οι sector) παραμένουν ως στοιχεία του δικτύου, ειδικά όπου υπάρχουν πολλοί clients. Απλώς οι clients πρέπει να προσέρχονται και να εξυπηρετούνται χωρίς να κάνουν φασαρία. Επίσης, οι πολυκατευθυντικές κεραίες πρέπει να ρυθμίζονται να ακτινοβολούν στο ελάχιστο. Με πρόχειρο υπολογισμό βγάζω οτι σε ένα χώρο επίπεδο και ίσο χονδρικώς σε έκταση με το Λεκανοπέδιο (20 km x 30 km = 600 km2) θα έπρεπε να βάλεις μόλις 100 κόμβους με ακτίνα 1400 μέτρων τον καθένα για να έχεις κάλυψη 100% ! Ερωτώ : Είναι οι αριθμοί σωστοί ; Πώς μπορούμε να τους ξανα, ματα, καρατσεκάρουμε ; Δεύτερον, έχει και σκάλα ισχύος κάτω από τα 1400 μέτρα ; Πού πέφτουμε τότε ; Προφανώς υπάρχει χρυσή τομή μεταξύ ακτίνος καλύψεως και δυσκολίας δρομολογήσεως. Πώς την βρίσκουμε, τώρα που την θέλουμε ;

----------


## papashark

Με αυτή την λογική θα θέλαμε 136 κόμβους αλλά τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο απλά.

Υπάρχουν περιοχές που δεν χρειάζονται, και άλλες που δεν καλύπτονται μόνο από έναν.

Και φυσικά δεν έχουμε την δυνατότητα να τους βάζουμε σε ότι απόσταση θέλουμε για να κάνουμε τις κυψέλες που θέλουμε.

Αυτό που έχω προτείνει εγώ είναι περισσότερο μία γραμμή που θα πρέπει να ακολουθούμε και μετά να την προσαρμόζουμε κατά περίπτωση.

Μπορούν τα 1400 μέτρα να μικρύνουν και να γίνουν και 1000 και 500, και 100, και όπως στο MIT με κάτω από 100, αλλά πού θα βρούμε όλους αυτούς τους κόμβους αφενός και αφετέρου πώς θα τους συνδέσουμε μεταξύ τους.....

Για να βρούμε εάν η ακτίνα είναι ιδανική από πλευράς θορύβου πρέπει να υπολογίσουμε πόσα db φτάνουν στο ΑΡ από άλλα clients και ΑΡ που βρίσκονται στην αμέσως επόμενη κυψέλη η οποία εκπέμπει στο ίδιο κανάλι με το δικό μας. Έτσι η απόσταση θα γίνει περί τα 2800 μέτρα με 10db ενώ θα έχουμε στα 700 20db. Ο MAuVE μπορεί να μας πει πόσο σήμα θα φτάσει εάν είχαμε μόνο εμάς στην μπάντα.....


Όσο αναφορά για την ταράτσα σου, από βδομάδα βλέπουμε  ::

----------


## gkapog

πολυ κατατοπιστικό το παρακάτω περιεχόμενο....
http://www.awmn.gr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3598

----------


## deacon

Απο τη συζήτηση κατάλαβα και εγώ ότι η λύση των πιάτων με κατάλληλα feeders είναι η καλύτερη.

Το θέμα είναι ότι μόνο κάρτες PCI και PCMCIA βλέπω να παρουσιάζονται, ίσως επειδή είναι ευέλικτες στο θέμα της ρύθμισης της ισχύος εξόδου. Είμαι σίγουρος όμως πως υπάρχει αρκετός κόσμος που ΔΕΝ μπορεί να τις χρησιμοποιήσει λόγω τεράστιας απόστασης απο την ταράτσα. Και η λύση του ταρατσάτου pc αν και είναι superior δεν είναι πάντοτε εφικτή λόγω κόστους και λόγω πολλών καλωδίων που πρέπει να φτάνουν σε χαμηλούς ορόφους, ενοχλώντας πιθανώς άλλους ενοίκους της πολυκατοικίας...

Επομένως τι γίνεται; Δίνουν 400 και 500 δολλάρια για να αγοράσουν cisco bridges+άλλα για pigtails+για modifications για external use; Πως μπορούν να συνδεθούν και να παραμένουν νόμιμοι, με σεβασμό σε θέματα θορύβου;

Μήπως τελικά δεν μπορούν;

Εγώ ψάχνω, αλλά ακόμη δεν έχω βρεί λύση σε αυτήν την περίπτωση. Είχα και εγώ ένα 900+ του οποίου χάλασε η acx100 και δεν θέλω να ξαναπάρω dlink. Που να δώσω τα λεφτά όμως;

Αναμένω τις προτάσεις σας με ανυπομονησία.

----------


## ggeorgan

Αποκλείεται να βάλεις ένα, λέμε τώρα, LinkSys στην ταράτσα με πιάτο ; Πρέπει, βέβαια, να του πάς σήμα και ρεύμα και εκεί, καμμιά φορά, υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αλλά όχι οτι είσαι περιορισμένος σε κάρτες PCI (τις PCMCIA μην τις σκέπτεσαι για βαρειά δουλειά).

----------


## papashark

> Αναμένω τις προτάσεις σας με ανυπομονησία.


Κάνε λίγη ακόμα υπομονή..... λίγο θέλω...  ::

----------


## dti

> Επομένως τι γίνεται; Δίνουν 400 και 500 δολλάρια για να αγοράσουν cisco bridges+άλλα για pigtails+για modifications για external use; Πως μπορούν να συνδεθούν και να παραμένουν νόμιμοι, με σεβασμό σε θέματα θορύβου;


Δεν μας είπες πού σκοπεύεις να συνδεθείς και τί nodedb id έχεις. 
Πιθανόν να είσαι πολύ κοντά σε κάποιο κόμβο με cisco ap, οπότε σου κάνει και το σχετικά φθηνό στο ebay, Aironet 4800 Universal Client ($80-100). Παλιό, αλλά παίζει και έχει και ρυθμιζόμενη ισχύ μέχρι 1mW.

Αντί βέβαια να πάρεις ένα μοντέλο 4ετίας, δες και το πολύ ενδιαφέρον Linksys WRT54G που με συγκεκριμένο firmware φαίνεται να παίζει και σαν client, μεταξύ των τόσων άλλων που κάνει. Τιμή από $80 στις ΗΠΑ, περίπου €90 σε Γερμανία / Ολλανδία.

----------


## socrates

Άλλο ένα κομμάτι ότι πρέπει για tutorial, το έχει αναλάβει κανείς ή να το πιάσω εγώ?

----------


## papashark

Κατι ετοιμάζω εδώ και πολύ καιρό, εάν έχεις όρεξη, ετοίμασε κάτι

Το πολύ πολύ εάν θα είναι καλύτερο από το δικό μου (το πιθανότερο δηλαδή), κάνουμε διορθώσεις στο δικό σου.

----------


## socrates

Χαίρομαι  ::  

Υπάρχει τουλάχιστον κινητικότητα στο συγκεκριμένο θέμα! Μαζί με σένα και μένα υπάρχουν και άλλοι. Η όλη ιστορία είναι να ενώσουμε όλο αυτό το υλικό που έχουμε φτιάξει και θα φτιάξουμε και να γίνει κάτι ολοκληρωμένο. Όρεξη υπάρχει στο full!

----------


## pavlidisd

> Κατι ετοιμάζω εδώ και πολύ καιρό, εάν έχεις όρεξη, ετοίμασε κάτι
> 
> Το πολύ πολύ εάν θα είναι καλύτερο από το δικό μου (το πιθανότερο δηλαδή), κάνουμε διορθώσεις στο δικό σου.


Πάνο έκανες τίποτα με αυτό ή όχι ακόμα?

----------


## papashark

Κάτι έχω ετοιμάσει αλλά θέλει δουλειά ακόμα.

Μπορεί να το εγκαταλήψω αυτό που έφτιαχνα και να ξαναρχίσω από την αρχή κάτι ποιό απλό....

----------


## Gabriel

Καλησπέρα,
Έχω βρεί τα παρακάτω και μου φαίνεται ότι είναι ΟΚ.
http://www.mgmanager.gr/view.asp?ID=3593

http://www.mgmanager.gr/view.asp?ID=3592

Θέλω να παίζει το laptop με το δίκτυο μου για αρχή.
Τα κομμάτια που έχω επιλέξει είναι καλά για αυτή τη δουλεία?
Υπάρχει κάποιο τρίκ στα 54/108mbit Modes ή θα παίζει εξαρχής απροβλημάτιστα full speed?
Αν θέλω αργότερα να συνδεθώ,χρειάζομαι κάτι επιπλέον?
Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

http://www.freenetworks.org/moin/index. ... ensitivity << στο wiki χωρίς συζήτηση!

Για να υπάρχουν και εδώ για όσους δεν έχουν internet:
Please add your card to the list if you have the information: Card 1 Mbps 2 Mbps 5.5 Mbps 11 Mbps Note 
Demarc(300mW, RP-MMCX connectors) -96 -95 -93 -91 With EMF Protection 
Demarc(200mW, RP-MMCX connectors) -96 -95 -93 -91 With EMF Protection 
Demarc(100mW, RP-MMCX connectors) -96 -95 -93 -91 With EMF Protection 
Senao NL/SL-2511CD PLUS (200mW, no EXT antenna) -95 -93 -91 -89 Unofficial Senao Support Webpage 
Senao NL/SL-2511CD PLUS EXT2 (200mW, 2 MMCX connectors) -95 -93 -91 -89 Unofficial Senao Support Webpage 
EnGenius NL/EL-2511CD PLUS (200mW, no EXT antenna) -95 -93 -91 -89 same as Senao NL-2511CD PLUS 
EnGenius NL/EL-2511CD PLUS EXT2 (200mW, 2 MMCX connectors) -95 -93 -91 -89 same as Senao NL-2511CD PLUS EXT2 
SonicWALL Long Range Wireless Card (200mW, no EXT antenna) -95 -93 -91 -89 OEM Senao NL-2511CD PLUS; see this FAQ 
MacSense WPE-700 (200mW) -95 -93 -90 -87 OEM Senao NL-2511CD PLUS, MAC OS support! 
smartBridges airNIC (32mW, USB, SMA connector) -95 -90 -89 -84 
Zcom/Zcomax XI-325HP (200mw, 2 RP-MMCX connectors) -94 -93 -91 -89 
SMC SMC2532W-B (200mW, 2 RP-MMCX connectors) -94 -93 -91 -89 OEM Zcom XI-325HP 
Cisco 350 Series (100mW) -94 -91 -89 -85 
Compaq MultiPort W200 (32mW, MC? connector) -94 -91 -87 -85 
Lucent/Agere/Proxim Orinoco Gold/Silver Card (32mW) -94 -91 -87 -82 
Dell ?TrueMobile 1150 (32mW) -94 -91 -87 -82 OEM Orinoco Gold 
Compaq WL-110 (32mW) -94 -91 -87 -82 OEM Orinoco Gold 
Proxim USB 842x . -88 . -84 has u.FL connector inside case PCB 
smartBridges airBridge (100mW, RJ45, SMA connector) -94 -88 -87 -84 
smartBridges airBridge Outdoor (100mW, RJ45, N Bulkhead) -94 -88 -87 -84 
Nokia C110/C111(35mW) -94 . . -83 
Senao SL-2011CD PLUS (100mW, no EXT antenna) -93 -91 -89 -87 Unofficial Senao Support Webpage 
Senao SL-2011CD PLUS EXT2 (100mW, 2 MMCX connectors) -93 -91 -89 -87 Unofficial Senao Support Webpage 
Senao SL-2511CD (50mW, no EXT antenna) -93 -91 -89 -87 Unofficial Senao Support Webpage 
Alvarion DS.11 bridge (250mW) -93 -90 -88 -85 
smartBridges airCarte -93 -88 -87 -84 
Siemens SpeedStream SS1021 (63mW, no EXT antenna) -92 -90 -87 -84 
Zcom/Zcomax XI-325B (32mW, 2 RP-MMCX connectors) -92 -89 -88 -85 
ZyXEL ZyAIR B-100 (80mW) -92 -89 -86 -85 
ZyXEL ZyAIR B-101 (32mW) -92 -89 -88 -85 OEM Zcom XI-325B 
ZyXEL ZyAIR B-200 (63mW) -92 -89 -86 -85 
Zcom/Zcomax XI-325H (100mw, RP-MMCX connectors) -92 . . -85 
Netgear MA401 (PCMCIA) -92 -88 -87 -84 
Senao SL-2011CD (20mW, no EXT antenna) -91 -89 -87 -85 
Netgear MA101 (20mW, USB) -91 -89 -87 -84 
Zcom/Zcomax XI-300 (20mW, 2 RP-MMCX connectors) -91 -89 -86 -83 
Zcom/Zcomax XI-300B (20mW, no EXT antenna) -91 -89 -86 -83 
ZyXEL ZyAir 100 (20mW) -91 -89 -86 -83 OEM Zcom XI-300/300B 
Proxim RangeLAN-DS (20mW) -91 -89 -86 -83 OEM Zcom XI-300/300B 
Linksys WPC11v4 (?mW, Cardbus) -91 -89 -85 -82 
Cisco 340 Series -90 -88 -87 -83 
TRENDnet TEW-221PC -90 -89 -86 -83 
Yakumo WLAN PCMCIA (35mW) -90 . . -80 
Acer WarpLink PC Card 250 (Nominal temperature, PCMCIA) -90 . -87 -84 
D-Link DWL-650 -90 . -87 -84 
D-Link DWL-520 (32-bit PCI, 40mW, Reverse SMA) -90 . . -84 
D-Link DWL-650 Revision M (40mW, Cardbus) -90 . . -83 
D-Link DWL-120 (USB) . -90 . -84 
AOpen AOI-701R (PCMCIA16, ?mW) . -90 . -84 
Alvarion PC-DS.11b (63mW) -89 -86 -84 -80 
Tellus AP -88 -88 -88 -83 
Encore WLAN PCMCIA . -87 . -80 
D-Link DCF-650W/K (Compact Flash) -88 -86 -83 -80 
Intel 2011 -87 -85 -84 -81 
Microsoft MN-520 (PCMCIA16) -83 -83 -83 -80 
Belkin ?F5D6020 (PCMCIA, 50mW) -80 -80 -80 -76

----------


## pan

> Καλησπέρα,
> Έχω βρεί τα παρακάτω και μου φαίνεται ότι είναι ΟΚ.
> http://www.mgmanager.gr/view.asp?ID=3593
> 
> http://www.mgmanager.gr/view.asp?ID=3592
> 
> Θέλω να παίζει το laptop με το δίκτυο μου για αρχή.
> Τα κομμάτια που έχω επιλέξει είναι καλά για αυτή τη δουλεία?
> Υπάρχει κάποιο τρίκ στα 54/108mbit Modes ή θα παίζει εξαρχής απροβλημάτιστα full speed?
> ...


Έχω αγοράσει ΤΟΝ ΙΔΙΟ ακριβώς εξοπλισμό + μία PCI wireless... Προς το παρών δουλεύει μόνο το τοπικό μου δίκτυο έτσι και κάνω τις ίδιες ερωτήσεις με τον Gabriel... 
Με αυτά μπορώ να συνδέσω μία κεραία στο ΑP και να δουλέψω σωστά;

Δεν βλέπω πουθενά αναφορά για Level-One...  ::

----------


## papashark

Tην Pcmia ξέχνα την γιατί δεν έχει έξοδο για κεραία.

Το Wap003 εάν κατεβάζει ισχύ και παίζει σαν client (έχω την εντύπωση ότι τα κάνει και τα δύο, κάνε καμιά δοκιμή και μόνος σου και πες μας), τότε ναι μπορείς να το βάλεις με εξωτερική κεραία στην ταράτσα σου και να συνδεθείς με το awmn.

Βέβαια άμα βάλεις το wap003 στην ταράτσα, θα θέλεις άλλη συσκευή για μέσα στο σπίτι, ή θα είσαι χωρίς ΑΡ μέσα στο σπίτι (που από ότι κατάλαβα την θες για να συνδέεις το φορητό ασύρματα). Οπότε άμα θες έτσι κι αλλιώς να έχεις ΑΡ μέσα στο σπίτι, πήγαινε πάρε ένα dlink900+ για έξω.

----------


## pan

To WP-003 κατεβάζει ισχύ (το βλέπω στις ρυθμίσεις του). Τώρα στο να κάνω δοκιμή δεν ξέρω με πιο πρόγραμα κάνω scanning κτλ οπότε όποιος έχει χρόνο ας βοηθήσει....

Στο σπίτι έχω και το σταθερό PC με Level-One Wireless PCI και προς το παρών έτσι συνδέω τα 2 PC. Για μέσα στο σπίτι θα πάρω ένα άλλο AP ίδιας μάρκας γιατί τα παίρνω φτηνά... γιαυτό ρωτάω αν κάνει για να πάρω ίδιο η αν όχι να κοιτάξω για αυτά που προτείνετε.  ::  

Ερώτηση: AP στην ταράτσα μπορεί να συνδεθεί απευθείας σε AP μέσα στο σπίτι μέσω UTP καλωδίου? Δεν νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα, σωστά;

----------


## papashark

> To WP-003 κατεβάζει ισχύ (το βλέπω στις ρυθμίσεις του). Τώρα στο να κάνω δοκιμή δεν ξέρω με πιο πρόγραμα κάνω scanning κτλ οπότε όποιος έχει χρόνο ας βοηθήσει....


Πόσο κατεβάζει ? Το έχεις τσεκάρει ότι όντως κατεβάζει ?




> Ερώτηση: AP στην ταράτσα μπορεί να συνδεθεί απευθείας σε AP μέσα στο σπίτι μέσω UTP καλωδίου? Δεν νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα, σωστά;


Όχι δεν θα έχεις, αλλά θα φας πολλές IPs από το subnet του κόμβου που θα συνδεθείς, οπότε πρέπει να συννενοηθείς μαζί του.

----------


## pan

Τώρα με όλες αυτές τις ερωτήσεις αισθάνομαι πολύ νιούφης.... (είμαι βέβαια...)

1) Πως μπορώ να ελέγξω ότι όντως κατεβάζει;

2) απο τη στιγμή που έχω 2 AP, ένα Laptop και ένα PC χρειάζομαι 4 IP, σωστά;  ::  

3) Δημιούργησα nodeid και είναι το #4196  ::

----------


## xaotikos

1) θα συνδεθείς με μια συσκευή σαν client και ρίχνοντας την ισχύ στο AP πρέπει να μειώνεται και το σήμα στον client

2) ναι

3)Ωραίος.

----------


## zafevolution

Λοιπόν κάποιες ερωτήσεις...
 ::  Πήρα το Lanpoynt Feeder 9DBI και το Pigtail..
Το pigtail δεν λέει lmr 200 αλλά cfd 200..
Φαντάζομαι οτι μας κάνει..
Είναι το σωστό καλώδιο για να ενώσω feeder με το linksys wrt54gs?
 ::  Κανένα μαγαζί με offset πιάτα? Φυσικά με καλές τιμές..
Αν υπάρχει site ακόμα καλύτερα..
Θέλω επίσης να μου πείτε που μπορώ να βρώ μετατροπείς (όχι μπρίζες) που απο τη μία να μπάινει το utp και απο την άλλη να έχει θηλυκό RJ 45 (το θέλω για το POE)..
Τhanks προκαταβολικά  ::

----------


## protoss1_1

καλησπερα.
Δεν ξερω αν πρεπει να κανω εδω το ερωτημα μου ή σε αλλο σημειο, γιαυτο συγχωρεστεμαι αν κανω λαθος.
εχω ενα AMD k6 στα 166 με σκληρο στα 10GB μνημη δεν θυμαμαι ποσο, μητρικη QDI titanium ib . γινεται να το κανω ταρατσοPC; θαχω προβλημα αν του βαλω linux

----------


## Cha0s

Οριακά θα παίξει.

Δηλαδή μόνο routing, άντε και κανένα DNS.

Ενδεικτικά ο παλιός router του Sinonick ήταν ένας Pentium 100Mhz / 16MB Ram και έπαιζε τσίμα τσίμα βέβαια.

----------


## Belibem

Άμα έχει πάνω απο 32MB RAM θα παίζει μια χαρά για το routing-dns-firewall. Τώρα αν θες και άλλες υπηρεσίες μάλλον θα πρέπει να πας σε κάτι μεγαλύτερο.

----------


## ShadowCaster

Εαν το ταρατσοpc είναι μόνο για client δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα βέβαια απέφυγε να βάλεις κανά pcmcia -> pci/isa bridge με καμιά pcmcia κάρτα δεν θα αντέξει. Μια pci καρτούλα και linux θα παίζει μια χαρά.

----------


## pavlidisd

> Εαν το ταρατσοpc είναι μόνο για client δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα βέβαια απέφυγε να βάλεις κανά pcmcia -> pci/isa bridge με καμιά pcmcia κάρτα δεν θα αντέξει. Μια pci καρτούλα και linux θα παίζει μια χαρά.


Και φυσικά δεν μετριούνται ως PCI οι Cisco 340/350...

Καταναλώνουν αρκετούς πόρους λόγω του ότι δεν είναι "καθαρόαιμες" PCI.

----------


## DragonFighter

> Συνοψίζοντας τα παραπάνω κατέληξα στην ανάγκη χρήσης των παρακάτω :
> ...
> β) Κάρτες με ρύθμιση ισχύος εξόδου στα 0db ή και χαμηλότερα εάν βρούμε σε κάποια στιγμή. Προς το παρόν αυτές είναι μόνο οι cisco και οι prism chiset based (κάτω από Linux μόνο)
> 
> γ) Κάρτες με υψηλή ευαισθησία εισόδου. Προς το παρόν με -85 ή και καλύτερα, μόνο οι cisco και οι prism chiset based, ακολουθούν οι orinoco-lucent & clones, και χειρότερες είναι αυτές που είναι βασισμένες σε TI και Atheros chipset.
> 
> δ) Κάρτες με υψηλό διαχωρισμό σήματος από θόρυβο, εδώ υπερτερούν οι cisco (το μεγάλο πλεονέκτημα των PCI prism chiset based είναι ότι απαιτούν λιγότερους πόρους από την CPU, οπότε είναι ιδανικότερες για Linux routers). ...


Ρε σεις στο PlugMeIn2 προτείνονται κάρτες με chipακι της Atheros. Εδώ διαβάζω σχεδόν το αντίθετο. Τελικά να πάρω αυτή την κάρτα: Wistron CM9 MiniPCI ή όχι;  :: 

P.S: Σκοπεύω να βάλω, τουλάχιστον άλλη μια κάρτα πάνω στο pc

----------


## dti

Όταν γράφτηκαν αυτά που διάβασες δεν είχαμε την εμπειρία των 5 GHz ούτε γνωρίζαμε καλά τις CM9. 
Αν σκοπεύεις κάποια στιγμή να ξεφύγεις από απλός client, είναι προτιμότερο να πάρεις μια κάρτα που να παίζει και σε 802.11a, οπότε η CM9 είναι μια καλή επιλογή.

----------


## lepes

Καλημερα να κανω μια ερωτησουλα και εγω σαν ασχετος.
Εχω στο σπιτι ενα 3com officeconnect Adsl Wireless 11g Firewall router το το οποιο εχει 5 ethernet ports μια adsl και το ασυρματο ,με αυτο μπορω να μπω στο awmn η πρεπει να ψαξω για αλλο router ;;
Ζητω συγνωμη εαν εχει ξαναγινει η ερωτηση αλλα εψαξα στο φορουμ και δεν βρηκα καποιον χρηστη να εχει τετοιο router 
 ::

----------

